# Toileting question



## Ali-T (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi
Over the past 2 days I've noticed Basil (4 months today!) struggling with his toileting. He hunches up to poo then walks around a bit (still hunched up). This goes on for a minute or so and then he's fine. I've checked his poos and they aren't hard so I don't believe it's constipation but being new to dog-owning, I could be wrong. 

Is this normal or should I be concerned and take him to the vet? He doesn't appear to be in any discomfort.

Thanks
Ali


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

I think it could be normal  Bobs takes an age hunched up, walking round in circles trying to find just the right spot to do what he needs to do.

If he is eating, drinking, playing and pooing ok, then I don't think you have too much to worry about but if you are still concerned by all means talk to your vet for reassurance


----------

